# Video: How to catch very small lionfish



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Small lionfish can be very difficult to spear. Here is a simple technique you can use on the little guys without carrying a special net or slurp gun.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

That's funny! 
What glove do you have on your left hand. Is it just leather - or is it needleproof?


----------



## b16lewis (Mar 8, 2014)

that was cool great job


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Firefishvideo said:


> That's funny!
> What glove do you have on your left hand. Is it just leather - or is it needleproof?


The glove is needle proof/resistant and provides the same protection on the back of my hand. Most of my stings have been on the back of the hand. I wear the glove over my regular dive glove because it irritates my skin. The gloves are slippery so I do not wear one on my spear hand.

TurtleSkin Full Coverage Glove


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> The glove is needle proof/resistant and provides the same protection on the back of my hand. Most of my stings have been on the back of the hand. I wear the glove over my regular dive glove because it irritates my skin. The gloves are slippery so I do not wear one on my spear hand.
> 
> TurtleSkin Full Coverage Glove


Thanks - I kept getting stuck on the back/side of my left hand.....the one I hold the capture device with.
Had to work out a shield to protect it. Have not been stuck since.

I have a set of gloves with protection - only on the underside. Uncomfortable, and I have had spines go through them.
Now I just wear the Tilos Kevlar to protect from everything else....and just try not to get stuck.
I don't think any flexible material would stop a mid to large fish's spines.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Firefishvideo said:


> ...Now I just wear the Tilos Kevlar to protect from everything else....and just try not to get stuck.


I wear the Tilos Kevlar gloves too. They are great. A guard on the bag sounds like a good idea. I am also much more careful about handling the adult lionfish than I used to be. The small guys don't sting much when I occasionally get poked.

I have not had any spines go through the TurtleSkin gloves, but they are not very flexible.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Here is a pic of the shield, and reworked handle I put on my A+ bag.


----------

